# Need an Evaluation of a Para SX1345S



## yelloweye (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi All,

I've been thinking about purchasing a pistol for carrying while bowhunting and a bit of personal protection. I've heard and read some very nice comments about the Colt M1911A1 .45 ACP's and thought that might do the trick if I could find one, or a maybe a newer model of some brand. 

In the mean time, my girlfriend is trying to unload her Para SX1345S on me. I've read a few reviews on Para and they seem ok. I thought I'd ask for an evaluation of this gun if anyone has experience with it or any of the Para .45's. How much of a handicap to accuracy is the shorter 4.25" barrel versus the 5" (I usually can't hit the broadside of a barn with a gun - see the part about me being bowhunter!)? Also, how much should I expect to pay for this gun?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Para males a great weapon no doubt about it. I love the ramped barrels. It makes feeing a non issue no matter what ammo you got it to eat.


----------

